# Massive Video Game Lot Listed on eBay



## Densetsu (Oct 9, 2014)

​



> Quite possibly the biggest private collection of games and consoles from NES to current-gen is up for auction right now. The lot contains over 50 consoles and 5700+ games including some extremely rare gems. Included in the collection are the very first and last issues of _Nintendo Power_ framed together, the complete set of Virtual Boy titles, complete-in-box sets of every Mario and Zelda title ever released from Nintendo to Wii U, and...well, just read the auction description and check out the image gallery below.
> 
> You can have it all for the low, low price of $164,000 USD.


 
* The Auction*
* Image Gallery of the Collection*
* Complete List of Items for Sale*


----------



## loco365 (Oct 9, 2014)

Step 1: Be rich.


----------



## jonthedit (Oct 9, 2014)

Low price!?
Games depreciate + quality concerns!


----------



## Qtis (Oct 9, 2014)

Okay. I'd rate this as about 154 childhoods. Should be worth a few dollars. Maybe even more, since it has the complete sets of Mario Bros (aka Red Mario and Green Mario) and a few other key titles.


----------



## lismati (Oct 9, 2014)

Can I pay to get a tent, and just move into that room? Easier than shipping, imo


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 9, 2014)

So every game has been tested to make sure it works?


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 9, 2014)

there is alot of player choice, grestest hits, ect... games in the lot
the majority of boxes and cases are missing
he defaced the whole n64 set with spine stickers

from a collectors stand point, its not worth that much


----------



## yusuo (Oct 9, 2014)

This is an amazing collection but someone is most definitely still a virgin


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 9, 2014)

yusuo said:


> This is an amazing collection but someone is most definitely still a virgin





Spoiler: From the gallery:



"My Daughter testing out Super Mario Bros. 3"


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 9, 2014)

Best I can offer is treefiddy


----------



## Crisp Cookie (Oct 9, 2014)

WOW


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 9, 2014)

Why do people throw away the boxes of NES/SNES/N64 games as well as from the handhelds.
WHY!?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 9, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> there is alot of player choice, grestest hits, ect... games in the lot
> the majority of boxes and cases are missing
> he defaced the whole n64 set with spine stickers
> 
> from a collectors stand point, its not worth that much


 
Yep this, its a sick collection but without boxes etc the collection loses most of its value. If you have that much money to blow buying this collection you would be better off starting from scratch and getting mint condition boxed stuff. Your collection might never grow as large as this one but it would be a hell of a lot more prestigious and pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 9, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Why do people throw away the boxes of NES/SNES/N64 games as well as from the handhelds.
> WHY!?


Nintendo boxes have always been a pain in the ass until the NDS and Cube: Fragile, cheap and not useable at all in a practical way. If I want to play a NDS game, all I have to do is open the box and take the card out. A GBA game? Open the box, take everything out, grab the cartridge and put everything back in order. But mom, it's paper! The game is this one. Oh well fuck it, throw it away!

Genesis boxes are much easier to find because of this very reason.


----------



## VashTS (Oct 9, 2014)

its a huge price tag but if you break it down, its actually not bad. around 5800 items approx $28 an item.

After reading what is included, the average price PER ITEM is really good.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 9, 2014)

Vipera said:


> Nintendo boxes have always been a pain in the ass until the NDS and Cube: Fragile, cheap and not useable at all in a practical way. If I want to play a NDS game, all I have to do is open the box and take the card out. A GBA game? Open the box, take everything out, grab the cartridge and put everything back in order. But mom, it's paper! The game is this one. Oh well fuck it, throw it away!
> 
> Genesis boxes are much easier to find because of this very reason.


 

That's why I dislike seeing parents n kids buy videogames.
The horrors that go on for those poor pieces of plastic/metal/paper.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 9, 2014)

yusuo said:


> This is an amazing collection but someone is most definitely still a virgin


Bruh, he has a freaking daughter. Not all nerds are virgin.


----------



## yusuo (Oct 9, 2014)

I know I know, i stand corrected, little short sighted really


----------



## Cartmanuk (Oct 9, 2014)

I would pay $15,000 no more


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 9, 2014)

Impressive collection but I've already got a shit ton of games to catch up to and with that lot, I'd never finish all of them in a lifetime.

Good luck to selling it.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 9, 2014)

There's not enough time in the world to play all those games! haha


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bobbyloujo said:


> There's not enough time in the world to play all those games! haha


 
Only if you slept little to none, had small breaks, made speed runs and somehow make a living off of it.

I want to play Uncharted 3 to finish it but there's so much other cool stuff (the new series Gotham) that there isn't enough time.


----------



## Plstic (Oct 9, 2014)

I wonder if he just found about flash carts. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Catastrophic (Oct 9, 2014)

I wonder what would inspire people to build up a collection that large only to sell it all away later on.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 9, 2014)

Catastrophic said:


> I wonder what would inspire people to build up a collection that large only to sell it all away later on.


usually because of money
maybe he needs a car, looking into a new house, family related, or has debt to pay off


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 10, 2014)

shit the avgn is selling his collection?!


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 10, 2014)

Holy fucking shit. If I was rich, I'd buy the entire collection.


----------



## vayanui8 (Oct 10, 2014)

Is it just me or does one of these pop up every 3 months or so


----------



## jonthedit (Oct 10, 2014)

vayanui8 said:


> Is it just me or does one of these pop up every 3 months or so


 
They have been quite common recently... makes you wonder ;p


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 10, 2014)

YUP! MY GAMING ROOM LOOKS VERY SIMILAR TO THAT! 


not really...but I have to pretend it is because I once downloaded a torrent full of nintendo gaming romz


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 10, 2014)

I like how an entire life's worth of a collection is only about $160,000. Which is a good chunk of money but it's not exactly going to get you set for life.


----------



## Haloman800 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm willing to bet you can put the whole collection together for less than $25,000 (& a lot of time). I have no idea where he gets the outrageous price of $164,000.00


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 10, 2014)

vayanui8 said:


> Is it just me or does one of these pop up every 3 months or so


 
Life changes and they don't want it any more.


----------



## Dr Eggman (Oct 10, 2014)

Reminds me of : http://articles.latimes.com/2012/jul/09/business/la-fi-tn-enormous-video-game-ebay-20120709

While outrageously high also, (a factor of 10x more!) Go big or go Home I say.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 10, 2014)

The ideal place for this enormous collection to go to would be a museum and then have some consoles with playable games, of course with limited amount of minutes or you'd have people always hogging around.

I've got my own collection of games and Dragon Ball but I don't think it'll ever be this big nor do I want because I know that I'll never play every single game. Even James Rolfe who owns like every single NES game hasn't played it and he seems to suck at some of them.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 11, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Even James Rolfe who owns like every single NES game hasn't played it and he seems to suck at some of them.


 
well games were harder and more HARDCORE back than these days games are dumbed down for the casual crowd...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 11, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> well games were harder and more HARDCORE back than these days games are dumbed down for the casual crowd...


To be fair, games back then were commonly broken, had poor mechanics and hard levels on purpose to extend play time of otherwise very short titles, or were blessed with a mixture of both. Games these days are simply more realistic in their expectations of players, also opening themselves to a larger player base, which is good. If games were still developed like they were in the 80s, the game industry probably would have flipped over and died already with how expensive production is anymore.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 11, 2014)

games back than made you figure stuff out on your own where do i go, what do i do. these days everything is told or handed to you this is where you go, this is what you do even nintendos games...


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 11, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> well games were harder and more HARDCORE back than these days games are dumbed down for the casual crowd...


 
While NES had great games it also had a large chunk of them which were as bad as Wii's sholveware.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Oct 11, 2014)

I want the fat GBA & those DS


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 11, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> While NES had great games it also had a large chunk of them which were as bad as Wii's sholveware.


mainly only the ones by LJN


----------



## NVash (Oct 12, 2014)

Wow. I'm speechless. Something like this is priceless IMHO. All the work put into getting those games and whatnot, no price is worth it.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 12, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> mainly only the ones by LJN


 
LJN contributed to it but the NES was like Steam of the 90's, i.e, filled with crap ovepriced games although still maintaining a great library of games (Mario, Zelda, Mega Man, Metroid, TMNT, etc)


----------



## endoverend (Oct 12, 2014)

It depresses me to know that people have to sell all this just to get through some hard financial times. This type of thing is priceless.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 13, 2014)

Densetsu said:


> Spoiler: From the gallery:
> 
> 
> 
> "My Daughter testing out Super Mario Bros. 3"


 
well, that little girl is definitively still a virgin. he said someone, didn't specified who.


----------

